# How do I get info on relatives on the pedigree?



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

The date next tothe registration number should be the date they were registered not the date of birth. If you tried K9data and didn't find them then you need to order the pedigree. THen go back to K9data and see if any dogs further back are listed.

If your dog's parents had clearances then I believe I am right in sayingit would be on your dogs registration papers. I haven't looked at ours in a while but I believe the OFA and AKC got together and share information.

As far as champions in your pedigree it would be nice to have some but it is not the end all be all cause some of them aren't clearanced either. 

Hooch


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

The names don't mean inbred, and the fact they're BYB means they're probably complete outcrosses. Those names are "Dogs Name Owner's Last Name"... meaning the same people owned the dogs- but they're probably not even related


----------



## Rucook (May 31, 2007)

The way I found out information on our puppy (still have not named him yet) was at www.*offa*.org/ regarding the OFA clearances. The really cool thing was that once you clicked on the father or grandfather, there was information regarding all other litters and parents. I was able to go back at least to the early 70's for my little fella.


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

The OFA web site and k9data are good, if you can't find anything there, you can go onto the AKC web site, click on Store and Dogs Lookup (it's free), and change the last 2 digits of the dog's registration number to find the dog's siblings, and maybe one of those will be on k9data.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

After you register your dog with the AKC, you will be able to access your dog's pedigree way, way back. You then can go to K9data and insert the information the AKC gives you with your 5 generation pedigree (that isn't already there). In my dog's case, his parent's info wasn't on K9data already, but as soon as I started putting names in, I could then able to access his pedigree back over 100 years. 
I was just looking at Brooks' and found that both his dad and his mother originate from the same dogs (Zeus...Dust...Culham Brass...Normanby Balfour...Glory of Fyning) before there is a "fork" in their lines!! That earliest dog, Zeus, is the oldest listed ancestor of Brooks following the male line back 17 or 18 generations.


----------

